# Scorpion Babies



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I looked in my C gracilis tank and look what I found!!! Yeah Baby!!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

waaaa! Thats cool and creepy!


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

pamonster said:


> waaaa! Thats cool and creepy!
> [snapback]977498[/snapback]​


Oh man!!.....my thoughts exactly!
congrats!
Eden


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thats bad-ass i wasd thinkin of breeding some emporers


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats man

mom is doing a good job


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha now you have abotu 40 scoripians


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah with more on the way lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow thats awsome... one small step for scorpians... one giant leap for you keeping them as pets


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Very nice!!

Was it expected or a nice little supprise?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

UPDATE!!!!

They are molting and are scattering so I have been collecting a few. There are still several on mom's back too.

Here is as close as I can get without the picture getting blurry.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

How long were they on the back for?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

A little more than a week.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

those babies ar awesome lookin, i like how they stay on the back for so long, good luck with them and nice pics


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thats pretty cool man, did you think this might happen??


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

ahh, get them off! get them off!

j/k

cool pics!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

WoW! Nice for you but I hate scorpions. I was almost killed by one when I was a kid in Mexico. They do look beautiful but I still hate them all the same. I guess you could call it a childhood fear that has yet to leave me.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

congrats


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Update!!!
They have left mom's back and I have them separated in their own little delicup. They are eating like champs.


This one has 2 crickets lol


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pics not big on deadly scorpions more a trantula guy but nice all the same best of luck


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

spec-v said:


> nice pics not big on deadly scorpions more a trantula guy but nice all the same best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deadly?


----------

